# Raspberry plant help



## shanejo (Oct 28, 2011)

Planted a raspberry plant last year. Its growing like crazy now. I read that your supposed to cut the old large gray almost bark peeling stalks off. Howler they have buts on them. What should I do? Also should I cut the new plants growing off to the side? Thanks

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Treehopper (Aug 18, 2007)

last years new growth is going to be this years bearing canes...if you had fruit last year (doubtful) you should be good to go this year....next year, cut out the bearing canes from this year. Have fun!!!


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)




----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Great video; thanks for posting.


----------

